# Are we getting a Mandy and Sonya lesbian angle?



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

This feels a lot like Sasha telling Bayley that she loves her all over again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope so. :Tripslick

If WWE wants to get me to watch Smackdown weekly and partially make up for the last 4 years of horrid TV, then this is the right move to make. Bringing back another old legend won't work. Even good booking won't work at this point as the damage has been done as a fan. But this will work like magic. 

A Lesbian Fire and Desire angle is what's best for business. kada


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing them kiss and i think they wouldn't mind either!


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Could lead to some good TV. Not just for the obvious reasons but mandy using Sonya's crush on her to manipulate herself to a title run could be fun. Then the obvious face turn for Sonya and then they fued for the belt. That could have them with something to do for the rest of the year if they milked it. 

That's probably just a tease though. They'll either piss off the bible thumpers, or even the lgbt community itself if they feel like this angle isn't done right. They'll probably dance around it for a bit and then pretend it never happened


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As hot as it would be, do you really think that WWE can do a lesbian storyline? I don't, they would fuck it up something fierce


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

While we're at it, get Peyton Royce and Billie Kay to make out in the middle of the ring too. Instant ratings. 

You can even have a 2/3 falls kissing rest break during the segment if they want to go to commercial. Then restart the making out when they're back on the air. :jericho2


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

My God YES


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

H. L. A.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't mind Sonya and Mandy having a lesbian angle/storyline since that would keep people interested.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143718119724072960


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

In that one gif, they look more comfortable as an onscreen couple than Seth and Becky do.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It would be so hot if they held hands.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This would definitely get me to tune in every week


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

aliasocfan said:


> In that one gif, they look more comfortable as an onscreen couple than Seth and Becky do.


It's because Becky doesn't want to do it meanwhile Seth doesn't care.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The way they look at each other there's no chance those 2 haven't already fucked lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The way they look at each other there's no chance those 2 haven't already fucked lol


I bet Sonya has plowed through half of the women in that locker room already.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The way they look at each other there's no chance those 2 haven't already fucked lol


Yeah i heard they was roommates a while ago, theres no way they haven't fucked.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I bet Sonya has plowed through half of the women in that locker room already.


Sonya's the new Big Dave


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sonya's the new Big Dave


Just let me be the Brad Maddox in holding the camera.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

YES to this. And stretch this angle out to Wrestlemania if you want.

:homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Count me in the camp of thinking they've already actually hooked up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fun fact: I created a thread about HLA that got starched by the mods, and brought up this exact same scenario as a potential remedy. We are about to see if my prediction reigns true, but theres a catch. They have to advertise the segments throughout the show to keep the audience hooked...and the angles gotta go on for a good while, need the audience to catch on to whats going on since most have tuned out. They will hear about it through social media and tune in the 2nd or 3rd week to get their jollys off. Don't fuck this up guys.

Oh, and they need to show the segments on Raw too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully a sex tape drops soon. The Universe can't fuck us over with a Ricochet sex tape (which I really hope no one here looked up) and not a Fire and Desire one. :bryanlol


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

I hope so!


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Would do nothing for me, so :shrug

WWE knows their audience are mostly perverted, lonely men, so why not.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Maybe, but I'm 90% sure it would be quite tame and have none of the gratuitous tongue wars that male fans want to see.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Knowing Sonya''s sexual preferance and the way Mandy was looking tonight how could she not. High heel's and booty shorts I bet Sonya was walking slower on purpose to have Mandy get ahead of her


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Would do nothing for me, so :shrug
> 
> WWE knows their audience are mostly perverted, lonely men, so why not.


Yeah cause guys with wives and girlfriends hate seeing hot women hookup....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well, we do have a power couple on Raw that are Champions in Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch as the top dogs there. Might as well have a lesbian storyline on Smackdown too. I give up, I'll watch, not going to lie.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hot Take:











This guy will come into this thread at some point today to try to derail this thread, saying we are objectifying women and try to get mods involved like a true fuck face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great HD shot of Mandy in those shorts


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I like this time instead of the other times they did a angle like this that one of the women is actually Lesbian. That be a nice change of pace. 

I say it will go with Mandy using Sonya feelings agaisnt her for her to get to the Smackdown title, when Sonya wins it. I expect Mandy to turn on her in a 4 way match for the title and win it from her. Leading to the break up and Sonya turning face.

I expect this storyline if it happens to be called "The best thing to ever happen in WWE" by some on here lol.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

A lesbian angle between two hot babes? Who can say no to that? :curry2


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Les-bi honest WWE would make something as wholesome as lesbianism abhorrent. Them doing it would probably turn lesbians straight out of disgust


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah cause guys with wives and girlfriends hate seeing *two average women* hookup....


FTFY

But to an extent, yes. It's pretty sad imo.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet baby jesus. Imagine those two munching on each other... 

:thirst


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They have nothing on Billy and Chuck.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i'm sorry but no amount of HLA can get me to care about Blandy rose.

i skip just about every non-Alexa and non-Kevin Owens thing on SD already anyway.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I wouldn't be opposed to it in theory, provided that Sonya is ok with her sexuality being used as part of an angle. But I wouldn't trust Vince and co to handle it well at all, they have a terrible track record in such areas.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

No doubt some lucky guy got to have them both at sometime when they were roommates . I’d die a happy man after that night.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

HLA=ratings.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

a lesbian angle... sold! 

Although WWE cannot write good straight relationships, I cannot imagine them writing a lesbian one :S


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> While we're at it, get Peyton Royce and Billie Kay to make out in the middle of the ring too. Instant ratings.
> 
> You can even have a 2/3 falls kissing rest break during the segment if they want to go to commercial. Then restart the making out when they're back on the air. :jericho2


Mandy and Sonya are both infinitely more attractive than those two. Not that I would be against your idea.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm undecided on whether they should do this ... because on one hand, it would be *A* storyline, which is more than most of the roster gets. But seriously, do we need to resort to using a wrestler's sexuality as an entire storyline?

I'd much prefer they leave the fact that she's gay out of it, and write them a storyline that doesn't invade her privacy.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I always knew these two had a thing going on, I know Mandy was dating a guy a few months ago but I'm sure she had an "experience" with Sonya


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Let Dana Warrior write the angle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Their lesbian segments would surpass Bray Wyatt and R-Truth in terms of YouTube views.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

If they're going to do it right all Mandy has to do is lean in to it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Emmanuelle said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

Hope so I think their both sexy. They should have Naomi win the title. Mandy and Naomi feud again with Mandy getting obsessed with winning the title from her. Sonya helping her out because she has a crush on Mandy or whatever.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is probably expected too much nuance from WWE, but it'd be kind of nice if it wasn't solely manipulation on Mandy's part. Like she DOES genuinely want Sonya/is attracted to her on some level, but her need to win the title is even stronger.

Also Sonya is so underrated in the look's department. DAMN she's fine!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

If it is the obvious Rose manipulating Deville scenario I hope they’d have the common sense to flip reverse and have Sonya cleverly teasing Rose along to help her own push. You already have Alexa/Cross doing the manipulation deal, where ever it leads with obvious ending which too similar to Rose using Sonya.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I hope so, they teased it with Sasha and Bayley but immediately pulled away from it. It's such a simple concept, yet they will still fuck it up. Just play it off like a natural storyline, no need to try to go the Ruthless Aggression Era route by making it seem like a cheap porno with terrible acting. 

There are shows that are PG rated that have gay/lesbian characters, so this would not effect the rating.
Also, if Sonya and Mandy were roommates at one point, I have no doubt in my mind they had a little fun before.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't know why anyone would get excited over something as lame as a lesbian angle. Even at WWE's trashiest they didn't do anything extreme so I don't know what you'd be expecting from a PG WWE lesbian angle.

Some of you guys really need to actually talk to women. Women being friends or roommates doesn't mean they've ever experimented with another.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

You better hope so.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If all they do is continue to tease it and never go through with it ima be pissed.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

They go to kiss and then big Dave Batista's music hits ?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

given wwe's track 'record', i sincerely hope the fuck not

mandy has shown that she simply does not have what it takes in singles, as evidenced by her (very) brief push when asuka was champ. there's a reason that push was dropped sharpish

therefore i'd rather see them break up and sonya have a proper push as a singles star, since she's shown glimpses of so much potential but has been given nothing over the past 2 or 3 years. and when you look at who HAS been given tv time & pushes...

but we can't have that though - it seems only raw superstars are allowed to challenge for the smackdown women's title


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I quite like the both of them and I don’t want this angle. The two of them are friends in real life and I can’t see how it won’t just be awkward. 

There’s got to be some other lesbian or bi woman in WWE. Bring her in to flirt with DeVille and have Mandy get jealous or something. 

Hell, have a dude flirt with Mandy and have Sonya get jealous. If you’re leading to splitting them up, then do that. It’d go against the apparent gay angle though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If all they do is continue to tease it and never go through with it ima be pissed.


 Last week was the start of the tease








https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/c2e81i/the_way_mandy_looks_at_sonya/


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

God Bless U Vince. Stay forever !!!!!!

This is gonna soar ratings every Tuesday night.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HLA! HLA! HLA! HLA!

:banderas


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

dsnotgood said:


> No doubt some lucky guy got to have them both at sometime when they were roommates . I’d die a happy man after that night.


Tino Sabbatelli is a god amongst men !!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy and Sonya HLA is best for business


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

There was so much stuff teased with Mandy and Sonya the last few months and overall nothing happened. They get these very short (shorts) inring segments and try to level up with such actions.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Mandy and Sonya HLA is best for business


GLORIOUS :banderas


SD superstars not named Sonya Deville or Mandy Rose, move aside :bitchplz


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Whoever told Sonya to ditch that butch mma gear, thank you. Just because she's a lesbian doesn't mean she cant be feminine and sexy. It's amazing what gear change and letting your hair down can do. She's quite a striking and beautiful woman.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*WWE has to follow through & deliver on this tease of a Sonya/Mandy Lesbian Angle*

Smackdown moving to Fox this fall what better spark for ratings going into the big move to Fox.

When it comes to the Women's Division. The Women's Revolution crap had long become overkill time to return to early mid 2000's Women's Division stopping short of bra and panties matches of course. But hotter storylines regarding some of the maybe less in ring talented but attractive women on the roster. Will also solidify the majority of WWE audience teen boys to middle age men, and will also bring in the Lesbian Women audience. 

If your gonna do this storyline these r the two to do it with. They r hot and obviously there is some sexual chemistry between them and believable. 

Pay this off WWE. Unlike what u did with Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Just go to pornhub.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

RamPaige said:


> Don't know why anyone would get excited over something as lame as a lesbian angle. Even at WWE's trashiest they didn't do anything extreme so I don't know what you'd be expecting from a PG WWE lesbian angle.
> 
> Some of you guys really need to actually talk to women. Women being friends or roommates doesn't mean they've ever experimented with another.


How dare you. I refuse to believe that.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Sonya doesn’t do much for me, but I’d be in for this just cause Mandy is involved.

Now if you get the IIconics into a scissoring angle, that’d be some tv gold.


----------



## alexawesome44 (Apr 19, 2019)

they need to do this angle right if they are even doing it


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Heard on YouTube they already edited it out of replays. More than likely this is going to get scrapped


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

utvolzac said:


> Now if you get the IIconics into a scissoring angle, that’d be some tv gold.


Billie Kay does nothing for me. Round face with Olive skin not attractive.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

June 25: _Are we getting a Mandy and Sonya lesbian angle?_
June 27: _WWE names Bischoff as executive director_

:hmm:


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Billie Kay does nothing for me. Round face with Olive skin not attractive.


She’s much better on Instagram. The WWE makeup team doesn’t do her any favors.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Emmanuelle said:


> June 25: _Are we getting a Mandy and Sonya lesbian angle?_
> June 27: _WWE names Bischoff as executive director_
> 
> :hmm:


It may be happening... 
wens3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even with an actual lesbian apart of this storyline, I don't trust WWE to not cross a line with something like this.

Better put, I don't trust Vince to not cross a line.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It would be a good midcard story,
:stop
By the way they should add Alexa and Charlotte to make a lesbian story about Sonya and her three blonde lovers.:hbk1
That way they don't interfere with Becky's and Bayley's championship tenures.:bird


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahhh Vince.... The 2000s called, they want their storyline back!!!












> By Paul Davis
> Published on July 26, 2019
> wrestlingnews.co
> 
> ...


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Ménage à trois... perhaps.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I love how Mandy is like "my character is a slut so it doesn't matter if she's chasing cock or cunt", that's dedication to the gimmick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

njcam said:


> Rose and Deville are scheduled to face the *Kabuki Warriors* on Tuesday night on SmackDown Live. There is some confusion because they botched their promo last week but it looks like it will be a non-title match on Tuesday and they will get a title shot if they win.


What...

Are you fucking serious? I thought they had to beat the IIconics to get a title match. REALLY? :fuckthis


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I love how Mandy is like "my character is a slut so it doesn't matter if she's chasing cock or cunt", that's dedication to the gimmick.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What...
> 
> Are you fucking serious? I thought they had to beat the IIconics to get a title match. REALLY? :fuckthis


they messed up really badly with the promo i guess. whoever wins will face iiconics(?)

(but ideally i still want BlissCross to face iiconics for the tag titles❤)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I bet Sonya has plowed through half of the women in that locker room already.


Sonya is the female Batista.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I made a thread on here several months ago that they should end up in a lesbian relationship at some point. I can just sense there'd be some sexual chemistry between the two if they went that route


----------



## Plamen Ivanov (Jul 21, 2018)

I hope so


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

They're not going to do anything with it, so I don't care. Ooooo, they might walk to the ring holding hands! I'm getting all excited in my pants area.

I live in the DC area. There are plenty of lesbians all over the joint. I'm good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160297421441835010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160298036012228609


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I already ship them so bring it on!


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

It sounds like some good shit.
Such good shit.


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I hope the fuck so.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes. Me likey some HLA with Mandy and Sonya.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160297421441835010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160298036012228609


Why are you using that idiot as a source?


----------

